# CS5 Photoshop stopped loading completely



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

(sorry, think I posted this in the wrong area the first time)
Photoshop won't load (TWAIN error) on Mac O/S 10.7
Recently Photoshop (CS5) stopped loading - used to crash when trying to print but now won't load at all. Have tried everything on the Adobe website - called twice - NO HELP THERE.

I keep reading that the latest installation does not install the TWAIN plugin and this is part of the problem?? Is it possible there is a conflict with my HP L7700 printer?? Here is the error I get on load:

Process: Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 [9528]
Path: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1
Identifier: com.adobe.Photoshop
Version: 12.1 (12.1x20110328.r.145] [12.1)
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [271]

Date/Time: 2011-12-27 09:19:24.742 -0700
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.7.2 (11C74)
Report Version: 9

Interval Since Last Report: 818247 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 81
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 65
Anonymous UUID: 0CF4942A-1921-4A89-AAB6-A20E38FE3982

Crashed Thread: 0

Exception Type: EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000

Application Specific Information:
dyld: launch, loading dependent libraries

Dyld Error Message:
Library not loaded: /System/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN
Referenced from: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1
Reason: image not found


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me with this issue on Photoshop!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If there is no answer by tomorrow, just type 'bump' in the response box, and I'll move it to the digital photography venue...

thanks, 

v


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

ok, thank you, V.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

> Dyld Error Message:
> Library not loaded: /System/Library/Frameworks/TWAIN.framework/Versions/A/TWAIN
> Referenced from: /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop CS5.1


Seems Photoshop is having troubles reading the TWAIN.framework.
(I don't know if this provides the same functionality as the older TWAIN plugin, but it appears to come with OS X)

I would run Disk Utility and run repair Permissions on your boot volume.

Does this issue occur on all user accounts?
(You can create a temporary one using SYstem Preferences -> Accounts to test)


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

Have run Disk Utility and it does not yield a different outcome. Also tried creating a new user account with admin privileges and same result there too. On the Adobe website there were numerous possible solutions and I tried them all. One Adobe tech suggested I delete the plist file (which I did) - no change. Also tried downloading and placing the adobe Twain where it should be- no change. I do appreciate your suggestions! Thank you.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't use a Mac, Photoshop's Bridge or Photoshop to acquire my scans ....
But I'm thinking the Twain Driver comes with your scanner software.

I'm wondering .. Is the Photoshop Editor functional ??
Can you acquire scans other than using Photoshop ??
Have you tried to remove and re-install your scanner software ??

I never load all of HP's Printer/Scanner software .. Just the basic drivers.


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Noyb, for the reply. I don't use Photoshop to scan either. I use the HP L7700 webscan because a number of HP printers do not work with the scan option and Mac O/S 10.6 and up. The HP L7700 is an all-in-one. Photoshop stopped allowing me to use the "print" function but ran ok otherwise. Now it will not load AT ALL. I can use the webscan and the scanner works fine. I will look to make sure there is no trace of the HP scan or TWAIN software on my mac and let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I use Irfanview for all my HP scanner work .. Don't think there's a Mac Verizon. 
Maybe a reinstall of PS might be needed ???


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

I have uninstalled, cleaned and reinstalled so many times... UGH! But did take another stroll through "lisahinson" library and found several references to HP + scanner... deleted the plist files and folders.. uninstalled then reinstalled clean. Still won't run. :-(


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

lisahinson said:


> ...Recently Photoshop (CS5) stopped loading ....


Just another wild guess .. Maybe it's not Photoshop or the Printer/Scanner that's got corrupted ...
But Mac ?????

Have you tried reinstalling the O/S yet ??


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

Have not tried reinstalling Mac O/S yet. will I lose my data if I reinstall? Running the disk utility then will do the adobe clean and try again... exhausted with photoshop


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

lisahinson said:


> ...Will I lose my data if I reinstall...


Yes .. And all installed programs not originally installed by the OEM.
Are you backed up ???


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

so... Noyb. I'm trying to restore Adobe from my time machine backup - if this fails (which it shouldn't) i'll do as you suggested. Just irritates me that I canNOT figure out what's wrong. Thanks again!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The TWAIN.framework we are talking about is included with OS X, it's not part of Photoshop.

I asked about the other user account to see if the problem was system wide.
I would not go about doing a OS reinstall at this point. I would try getting a fresh copy of the framework from a OS X friend or using a beta of Pacifist to extract it from the OS X install disc.

I would also try opening *Applications/Image Capture* and see if errors also. I likely uses that framework also.

*Edit: *If you have the file /Applications/Adobe Photoshop CS3/Plug-Ins/Import:Export/TWAIN.plugin, trying moving it out of that folder. Did that Help?


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

I am going to try to restore Image Capture and the TWAIN.framework from my Lion CD. The TWAIN plugin has been removed but it still looks for the TWAIN.framework (which is missing).


----------



## lisahinson (Dec 27, 2011)

Pulled the TWAIN.framework off another mac running LION and Photoshop is back (due to restoring the backed up version I believe).. thank you again for all of your suggestions.


----------

